# Skipping letters and mouse freezing



## kbmabb (Oct 28, 2017)

I'm using the Windows 8.1 operating system, but I'm not sure if this issue is related or something else. My computer is freezing every few seconds for about a millisecond. When this happens, it is skipping letters while I type and I have to go back and correct every other word. My mouse is also freezing for a millisecond and jumps to catch up on the screen. Any ideas? 

For example: This is what it looks lie when I don't go back and dit a sentee. (edit a sentence)

Thanks!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

First shot: Cold boot.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

First do what Corday suggested. (ie) Shut Down, Wait 15 seconds and start it up again.
If that doesn't work then try doing a Clean Boot.


----------



## kbmabb (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks for your suggestions, but unfortunately they didn't work! Any other ideas?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Check the amount of RAM. Sometimes one stick goes bad or all diminish. Start>Computer>Properties>System. If it's what it's supposed to be, run Download MemTest 6.0


----------

